# Disque dur externe & protection



## DandyWarhol (6 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,
pourriez vous me dire comment protéger à la lecture et à l'écriture mon disque dur externe, lorsque je suis absent, ou même si on me "l'emprunte"? (DD Iomega)
Merci beaucoup
_*DW*_



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h54 ----------

....errmmm.. j'ai voulu voir ce que me proposait le menu "Propriétaire et autorisations", je n'ai rien sauvé par précaution, mais il semble que ça soit trop tard.. (bizarre car justement j'ai rien confirmé!!)

Je suis en "accès interdit"...! comment remédier à ça?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------

.... pfff.. de mieux en mieux!
J'ai voulu redémarrer mon Mac, pour réptablir les choses et j'ai meme plus mon icone de mon disque dur externe....!
C'est tout perdu?


----------



## marc-book (7 Juin 2009)

La tuile 

Ben au moins maintenant il est protégé 

Peut être que avec 'utilitaire de disque' tu pourras le faire réapparaître
 ??


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Juin 2009)

En effet, il n'y a que dans l'utilitaire disque que je peux voir apparaitre mon disque dur.. mais je ne vois pas pour autant ce qu'il m'est possible de faire..
Quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci..
_*DW*_


----------



## marc-book (7 Juin 2009)

Quand tu es sur "utilitaire de disque" il y a en haut la fonction aide 
avec un système de recherche d'infos (en haut à droite de la fenêtre "aide") 
tu y rentres 'disque dur externe' .. 
.. on l'oublie souvent


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

En utilisant un accès _root_, dont le compte utilisateur doit être préalablement activé (voir ici [Tiger] ou là [Leopard], il est toujours possible de revenir à la situation antérieure.


Concernant la protection du disque dur externe, la question a déjà été traitée sur le forum (merci de faire une recherche avant de poster).

Comme il est toujours possible de lire le contenu du disque sur une autre machine, le meilleur moyen de le protéger consiste à le crypter, par exemple en créant une image disque protégée par mot de passe à l'aide de l'Utilitaire de disque, le mot de passe n'étant par ailleurs pas enregistré dans le Trousseau.


----------



## Donny (15 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

je up ce post pour une petite interrogation concernant la protection par 'image disque' pour un dd externe.
Certes, si l'on ne possède pas le mot de passe on ne pourra pas l'ouvrir, mais pourras t'on la supprimer du disque dur ? (sans avoir à taper le mot de passe j'entends)

Si c'est le cas c'est naze mais je ne pense pas?!

Eclairez moi svp.

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Février 2012)

Bonsoir

_... Déterrage d'un sujet de 2009  ..._

Sinon, rien n'empêche l'image disque d'être totalement effacée sans qu'on n'ait jamais à taper de mot de passe. Une image disque n'est qu'un fichier comme un autre, qu'on peut effacer sans qu'il soit nécessaire d'interpréter son contenu, par suppression ou par re-formatage du disque dur.

Pour totalement interdire qu'on efface le média, il faudrait que ce dernier propose une protection matérielle efficace.

Malheureusement, tous les matériels équipés d'un système de protection vendus dans le commerce que je connais privilégient le secret du contenu à sa conservation. Non seulement ils ne garantissent pas que le contenu ne sera pas effacé, mais certains le détruisent carrément quand ils détectent une tentative d'intrusion.


----------



## Donny (15 Février 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse PA5CAL, effectivement entre-temps je viens de tester, je me dis que c'est mieux que rien.

Toutefois, est-ce que le fait de bidouiller dans "partage et permissions" du disque dure externe peut résoudre le problème ?
Je trouve 3 accès: "Moi", "Staff" et "everyone" si je met "lecture seulement" pour tout le monde sauf moi est-ce qu'en connectant le disque ailleurs on pourra y accéder en "écriture" ?

(je n'ai qu'un seul mac à dispo et suis malheureusement incapable de tester çà moi-même)

Merci d'avance

edit: et en même temps je dois être capable de pouvoir y avoir accès en dehors de ma propre session sinon çà peut aussi être problématique. 
En parlant de session je viens de tester sur une session d'invité et effectivement j'y ai tout de même accès. Bon sujet clos.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Février 2012)

Modifier les autorisations d'accès permet seulement de limiter les accès effectivement contrôlés par le système du Mac, en interdisant les suppressions accidentelles ou volontaires de la part de personnes non expressément autorisées.

Toutefois, malgré des autorisations restrictives adéquates, rien n'empêche qu'on puisse accéder au disque dur, depuis une session _root_ sous Mac OS X (les interdictions d'accès seraient alors inefficaces), ou depuis n'importe quelle machine (Mac, PC ou autre) qui ne tiendrait pas compte du contenu du disque (il serait alors possible de le re-formater complètement).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2012)

Le seul moyen de protéger les données d'un disque contre les indiscrétions, c'est d'en coder les données avec une protection par mot de passe (Mac OS X met Filevault à ta disposition pour ça, mais attention "mot de passe perdu = données perdues). Sans le mot de passe, on peut accéder aux données, mais pas les consulter.

Par contre, pour ce qui est d'en garantir la conservation, là, ça n'existe pas. aucun système "informatique" ne pourrait mettre le contenu de ton disque à l'abri, seules des protections "physiques" (le garder avec toi, l'enterrer au fond du jardin, le ranger dans un coffre fort, idem mais à la banque, mettre un vigile devant &#8230 peuvent te donner un certain niveau de sécurité à ce niveau. Des lors qu'un tiers mal intentionné peut y avoir accès, il peut détruire tes données, même s'il n'y connait rien en informatique.

Quelques exemples (parmi beaucoup d'autres) d'outils informatiques permettant, même à un béotien complet en ce domaine, de détruire les données d'un disque externe (voire interne s'il a accès à la machine) :


----------

